# Anyone trying to lose weight while IBS-restricted?



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Hey all,Back on the IBS bb after a little break!Well, for those of you who don't know me, I've got IBS C/D, and I seem to have sensitivity to wheat, soy, dairy, and corn. Red meat is too hard to digest, and I can't eat raw or cooked veggies in large quantities as they kill my stomach.But I've found so many ways around those restrictions that now I've gained weight!I go to 6 hours of dance per week (jazz/hip hop) and try to walk at least 45 minutes on another day, plus a short walk with lots of stretching on the other days. Note: I would exercise more but I've had two foot injuries in the last few years that have left me unable to do really strenuous exercise beyond the dancing that I do (my first love).This increase in dance has just happened in the last four months... and the increase in what I can eat has also happened in the last four months. I have gone up from 141 to about 150!!I'm starting to feel a bit chunky and lumpy, and don't even want to think about swimsuits, lingerie, etc.! My pants are fitting tighter as well.I must admit I'm also trying to stop biting my nails... and when I feel like biting, I ususally try some sips of water. But noshing on red licorice is what usually happens.So anyone else in a similar boat? Anyone else want to support one another while we try to (1) Drink more water(2) Stop snacking incessantly(3) Notice when we're really hungry and when we're not(4) Watch what we eatPlease write back here or at my e-mail address!!!Thanks! Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Lilymaid,I can totally relate to what you're going through. I have gained over 40 lbs in 3 years, 15 of them in the last 8 months!! It's to the point that I no longer fit into any of my clothes, and I have no money to buy new ones. I blame my medications (2.5 years on Elavil and 8 months on BC pills) and restricted diet (cooked veggies only and only a few I tolerate, no beans, etc.) Carbs are my best friends... luckily I'm not intolerant! I also have PCOS which makes losing weight without cutting carbs really tough.Well, I blame all of the above, but ultimately I know I need to eat less and exercise more!! I need to start an exercise program.I also know I eat when I'm anxious. Start getting that gnawing feeling in my stomach and have to feed it, in case I lose control or have a hypoglycemic episode (which, unfortunately does happen once in a while, and it's hard to know which is which -- here I go again, making excuses!)I admire what you are doing with exercise -- you are doing so much! Wow, if only I could do a third of what you do.By the way, I think it's really cool that you dance. I think the thing that kept me thin thoughout my school years was dancing. I did ballet from the ages of 3 to 18. I took an adult ballet class last spring. It was a lot of fun, but also a little frustrating because I couldn't do a lot of what I could before. Now I'm too overweight and out of shape to do ballet!!Anyway, I wouldn't mind trying to help supporting one another while we try to reach our goals.My goals would be the same as yours, plus I would add one more for myself5) Exercise -- at least 20 minutes three times a week to start.Let me know what you think (email me if you like).Serenity


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Elavil is slowing my weight loss as well. I went on the exact same diet as my girlfriend and she has lost 19 lbs - I have only lost 6lbs!







One of my problems is that I have a hard time eating ENOUGH calories every day so my body is constantly in that "famine" mode and won't let go of the fat. I can't help it. The IBS kills my appetite and the Elavil makes me crave sweets. I've eliminated the sweets, so that's a good thing. I just need to restart my exercises now that I'm over that doggone Norwalk Virus and I should start slowly losing more weight.I can't dance worth beans. Have you ever seen that Seinfeld episode where Elaine dances? THAT's ME!!!





















I'm TERRIBLE at it. It's a riot when I try...I have brought tears to many eyes watching me "try" to dance. ***sigh***Good luck with the weight to the both of you! I know I'll be trying like mad over here on my end!


----------



## muskratp (May 18, 2003)

Wow! All of your food alergies sound like mine. And red licorice is my major downfall when trying to diet. I started the Atkins Nutritional Approach a couple of months ago, and although I have only lost 7 pounds because I keep falling off the wagon to red licorice and ice cream, my symptoms of IBS have almost vanished. It says on the Atkins website (www.atkinscenter.com) that Aktins can relieve the symptoms of IBS. Anyway, the first 2 week called induction really get you in touch with your body and your physical cravings for sugar go away. My problem was that I emotionally needed the red licorice which is a no-no on Atkins. But now I have discovered all of the wonderful sugar-free low carb candies they have, and yesterday I got an email about their new ice cream. I think with these supplements I can stick to it. Especially after I cheated on the diet a couple of days ago and was up until 6am with spasms. Anyway, check out their website and see if it works for you. By the way, Wal-mart carries a sugar-free licorice, not really low in carbs but if you could limit yourself to a couple of pieces you would be okay. Oh, the other thing is, my IBS symptoms does not include much diarreah, mostly constipation. The sugar supplement in the candies acts as a laxitive so if I eat 2 snacks a day I am ok. I am not sure what effect it would have on you if you have chronic diarreah. Hope this helps.


----------



## sharstar6 (May 11, 2003)

I'm trying to lose weight also. Actually I'd just like to be able to maintain my weight even without being insane. I'm always hungry, always craving, and always feeling low on energy. The IBS then kicks in with extreme bloating, distension and cramping pains and then I just lose hope in even trying to lose weight. I'm starting to get a bad attitude thinking that it's not worth even trying when I just look pregnant even when I'm a good weight. I'm in Korea right now and I don't speak Korean so it's hard to find any help here. Actually, I talked to a chemist/pharmacist today that spoke english really well about the IBS. He gave me some stuff to try... I looked it up on the internet and found out that he gave me probiotics and and appetite enhancer. The probiotics can't hurt but I'm a lil pissed about the appetite increasing stuff. That's the last thing I need as a professional figure skater who's already on weight restriction and is alway hungry anyway.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Well, I am up to 10lbs shed....slowly but surely it's coming off!


----------



## oldcargirl (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm with you guys! The Atkins diet helped me, and I've been on a modified version of it for 3 years - but I'm starting to gain weight again recently, and I'm not sure why. On top of it, I'm hypoglycemic, so I have to nibble several times a day - my stomach might not be hungry, but I feel shaky or weak, or like I have ADD - distracted and disconnected. I try to eat things like bananas or fruit in those instances, though - I don't even keep most carbs in the house. I pretty much live off of cornflakes and salad, with meat and cooked vegetables for my lunches.


----------

